# Tampers



## frank (Sep 19, 2010)

Ok guys and girls. I got a new Gaggia Classic. I'm using the plastic enclosed tamper. It looks cheap but is there any advantage to getting a 'real' one other than looking cooler? I mean, will that cup really taste any better? Let's hear your responses! Thanks.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

If it's the 'new' Classic with the pressurised portafilter arrangement, then however you tamp isn't going to make much difference!

With the ordinary basket - which you can buy as an extra, if yours is equipped with the pressurised version - then YES a good solid tamper will make a great difference. The plastic ones that even expensive machines come with are pretty useless.

If you're not totally convinced, then you don't have to spend a fortune to get a stainless or aluminium tamper. If you're learning the game from scratch, then an Espro tamper can quickly help you learn technique and consistency, as these have a pre-set at 30 pounds so you know how much pressure you are applying. If you don't want to spend the £70 or so that the Espro's cost over here, then you can start to learn how much pressure you are applying by doing your tamping on top of a set of kitchen scales and seeing what 30 pounds of pressure feels like.

All that having been said, I've just come back from a week in Italy and the only tamping that went on in the bars there was to press the portafilter up into the plastic built-in tamper in the grinder - totally against all accepted best practice amongst the coffee enthusiast community. The baristas using this method certainly had no problems in producing excellent espresso. It all goes to show that there are few certainties in espresso production, other than good fresh beans, correctly ground being an absolute essential.

So, getting back to your original question: The most important thing that you need is good fresh beans and a good grinder. Everything else is secondary. You could learn to tamp effectively with the cheap plastic tamper, but it won't be a pleasantly tactile experience, and it will take you far longer to learn technique than it will if you buy a well-fitting, proper tamper.

Just my opinion - others are a lot more qualified than me to advise!


----------



## frank (Sep 19, 2010)

vintagecigarman said:


> If it's the 'new' Classic with the pressurised portafilter arrangement, then however you tamp isn't going to make much difference!
> 
> With the ordinary basket - which you can buy as an extra, if yours is equipped with the pressurised version - then YES a good solid tamper will make a great difference. The plastic ones that even expensive machines come with are pretty useless.
> 
> ...


OK. I don't use the pressurized set up and yes I did the bathroom scale thing. I am just wondering whether or not there is any reason to spend $'s on (other than esthetics) something that can be done with a cheap, free gizmo.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

A 58mm tamper is recommended for the Gaggia Classic.

Get yourself one with a nice solid, heavy base. Flat base is fine for home machines (there are other types out there, but on a Gaggia Classic you're unlikely to notice the difference between them)

The plastic tamper provided is next to useless - bin it at the first chance you get

Tampers start at approx £15 for an all in one moulded steel tamper and can range up to several hundred ££ - with an average price being about £45

Coffee Creations

CoffeeHit

Happy Donkey

These links will give you some inspiration


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

A probably more appropriate site (US based) is Espresso Parts

Just don't get the $10 tamper - it's not much better than the free one


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

Bella Barista offer a wood-handled one for £20. It's pretty enough that I'm a bit tempted myself, though I already have a perfectly serviceable tamper.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

The tamper is another variable in the art of coffee making. With the plastic tamper that variable is static. I have a reasonably cheap tamper from Happy Donkey (~$30) which is good enough to practice with and does give me an opportunity to change the tamping pressure variable. On the quest to make the perfect espresso you need as many options as possible.


----------



## Russell_Haldane (Oct 5, 2010)

Can anybody help please? I'm (very obviously) new to all of this and eagerly await the arrival of my La Pavoni Professional and Iberital MC2. I'm attempting to remove as many of the "variables" in the process as I am able and note that the La Pavoni is shipped with only a plastic tamper (which looks pretty ineffective if I'm honest). I would very much like to buy an Espro Tamper but cannot identify the size required from the manufacturer's web page/manuals... can anybody help? Also, I note Espro Tampers are supplied with convex or flat bottoms, any guidance as to which is better? Any tips as to the use of La Pavoni machines gratefully received, thanks All.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Russell

You'll need a 51mm Tamper if I'm not mistaken

Flat is absolutely fine


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

These are cheap but effective and good value. I have a 49mm one for my older Pav - you'll need a 51mm one,

http://www.espressoservices.co.uk/coffee_tamper.html#TampingMats


----------



## Russell_Haldane (Oct 5, 2010)

Brilliant, thanks chaps, spot-on and very grateful for swift response, thank you.


----------



## Russell_Haldane (Oct 5, 2010)

More difficult than you'd think.... Does anybody have any idea as to where I could purchase (new or secondhand) a 51mm Espro calibrated tamper? Am UK resident obviously and note that even on eBay in US the 51mm are limited in terms of availability, at best. Your help, as ever, greatly appreciated.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

One of the things that you find is that the variety of equipment available Stateside is much, much wider than over here. Obviously there's a much larger market. I'd think that the chance of any supplier over here finding it worthwhile to stock 51mm Espros is very small - it's too small a potential market. Good luck, though.


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

Have you called Bella Barista? They stock the 58mm and say "please contact us on request of a different size."


----------

